# Correct Shifter Knob



## troutbumwannab (Mar 6, 2009)

Hello all,

I've seen several kinds of shifter knobs on goats. I have a 1967 with a 4 speed. Has the bar handle on it now, but I think the ball handle is perhaps more comfortable. Were both original?

There are several ball types out there. Which is the original one? White, black?

Is it a 3/8th thread?

Please let me know.

Thanks,

Chris.


----------



## 67/04gto (Jan 15, 2005)

i thoguht the t handle was a option or aftermarket.i thought the white one stock and the black one was for a 3 speed.but ive seen most have the white one


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Here we go: White knob '64 and '65 ONLY. '66-'67 BLACK knob only. Optional walnut knob in '66, and continuing thru '69 or so. Then the wood knob changed. Got bigger, with a more updated look. The T handle only came on the Judge, starting in '69. (correct me if I'm wrong). It had a shift pattern on it, and was a Hurst unit, NOT an Indy unit. The T handle NEVER came in the early goats. It was a popular '70's Big Hair era add-on. I was one of those guys. I ran a T handle in the '70's, but then I got smart and reverted to the knob. You can shift faster, particularly into 3rd. I had a '66 that came with the beatiful accessory walnut knob, but it was TOO SMALL and delicate. I replaced it at the time wih an incorrect, WHITE '65 knob. WHY? Because I love white shift knobs, and black ones leave me flat. If I ever get another '66 or '67 four speed car, it's gonna have a WHITE knob! As for the threads, if your T handle is a Hurst, the knob should screw right on.


----------



## troutbumwannab (Mar 6, 2009)

You guys continue to amaze me!

Thanks for the info, will make sure I have a fitting either black or walnut knob to fit the otherwise stock car.

Regards,

Chris


----------



## Jstreet (Mar 9, 2009)

You mean it didn't come with an 8-ball knob......I thought that meant I had 8 speeds with my OD...Darn.

I have white knob in my '69 as well. I like it, except the shift pattern moves around on the inside. Drives me crazy readjusting it to keep it straight.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Some `64s and early `65 had the walnut knobs too. My `65 has the wood wheel and gear shift knob.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Rukee, I've never seen or heard of that. You sure it isn't an accessory? I have an accessry knob that came on a '67 that LOOKS factory, but isn't. Doesn't matter at all as long as you like it that way. Jstreet: sounds like you have one of those weird, 1980's Hurst knobs with the clear bubble and a black op. The one to have is solid, and has the pattern ENGRAVED in the top: NO WAY it can move around, etc. Time to find an old style knob It's a '60's car, it deserves better than an '80's Mustang knob!! The vendors have them! $28, I think...........


----------



## Jstreet (Mar 9, 2009)

Yep, that's right. It has a clear bubble with a paper indicator that moves around. I was considering the T-Hurst handle. Looks cool, but I just don't thinkit would be as comfortable. I probably go with white or walnut when I have a couple extra bucks and the front end is all sorted and back together.


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

I have a Hurst T-handle. I like it. Gives you alot to grab on to when your banging thru the gears!


----------



## Jstreet (Mar 9, 2009)

68greengoat said:


> I have a Hurst T-handle. I like it. Gives you alot to grab on to when your banging thru the gears!


How is it positioned? Straight on, or at an angle?


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

J Steet, you had to ASK??? At an ANGLE, of course. You have it loose, sit in the drivers seat, put your hand on the T handle, and where it (your hand) just "falls in place", you lock 'er down!!! Then you'll be ready to power shift with the best of 'em. Just don't miss a gear!!!!


----------



## Jstreet (Mar 9, 2009)

Just feelin' you out. I've seen guys with 'em locked straight across. I've always thought that would be terrible. I guess they liked them that way or didn't know any better.


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

geeteeohguy said:


> J Steet, you had to ASK??? At an ANGLE, of course. You have it loose, sit in the drivers seat, put your hand on the T handle, and where it (your hand) just "falls in place", you lock 'er down!!! Then you'll be ready to power shift with the best of 'em. Just don't miss a gear!!!!


:agree Yep...... Straight across would suck.....


----------

